# Layout of the day 8-03-10 - 2010 NGRC Train Tour



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello everyone, this layout is the design of Glenn & Barbara Shadduck with the lifting help of their two daughters. Just the view alone of the lake from their upper deck is spectacular, but then to follow it up the this awesome design that can be operated from both deck levels, I thought was really cool and innovative with the slope of their backyard...enjoy!

P.S. Due to the file size of my pictures and the amount of MB one can upload on this site, I have had to delete some of the eariler posts. Don't be dissappointed, you can see all my pictures from every layout that we visited on my website at http://www.cordlessrenovations.com/ Those pictures will not be uploaded until August 12th.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Goodness, Rick. Are there any words to describe the railroad and the surroundings? 

WOW.. 

Is that all hand laid aluminum track?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great shots. Now we know where one of the Eagle wing bridge is. Nice. Later RJD


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi guys, Stan...I'm not sure but I know it's all track power and the bridge with the concrete curved pillars is made in sections of concrete not plastic. 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

umm.......I did three 4-4-0 RCS and Cordless Renovation battery conversions for him in time for the tour....and I see two in the photos....the 2-8-0 I think I did several years ago, but can't remember. 

He doesn't use track power, altho it may be available.


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

That's right, he does use the RCS system and our battery-packs, my mistake. 

Rick


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Is the curved arch bridge Concrete or Foam of some kind?


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi John, it's concrete. 

Rick


----------

